# Another Mix and Match Question - 10spd Ultegra and 11spd Ultegra



## littlepitboy (May 26, 2013)

I really like the looks of the 11spd Ultegra Cranks.. but my current set up is a 10spd. Given that I want to try a shorter crank arm.. This gives me more reason to get the new cranks 

I dont have plans of upgrading to 11spd anytime soon.

Would this work?

Would I need to change to an 11 spd chain?


----------

